# Skelaxin WTF



## Theweedman (Jul 24, 2007)

wtf would happen to me if i snorted Skelaxin i just found this pill and looked it up on pill identifyer and it came up as skelaxin its suppose to be a muscle relaxer for your brain or something idk i have no weed i wont be gettin any till 9:00 pm and now it is 6:00 pm... i cant go 3 hours lol and no i have no roaches/ resin left i boild all my bowls and bongs no resin left smoked it all


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

snort up..i got some of those an they work good..


----------



## Theweedman (Jul 24, 2007)

u sure ? is it pink and the front has a S and the back is 86 67? what are the side effects and did u trip?


----------



## davearch07 (Jul 24, 2007)

there the best after youve been rollin


----------



## Theweedman (Jul 25, 2007)

u love micheal jackson eww lol is that what the mj stands for?


----------



## ballo (Jul 25, 2007)

no im sorry dude...ive done my share of pills...and as far as all relaxers...skelaxin is not something you want to snort...it won't really fuck you up like you want it to..and it burns and fucks up your nose...if you're really going to take it anyway...parachute it


----------



## Theweedman (Jul 25, 2007)

fuck dude no wonder why my nose burnt bad it was worse the vicodine =[ but now i know better


----------



## Biznizz Hippee (Jul 26, 2007)

i used to snort up lortabs 10's and it didnt burn but when it came down your troat...ugh


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 26, 2007)

whats great is buying so NO-DOZ then snorting them...nice rush cheaper an less addictive then coke..


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 27, 2007)

pills are for retards.


----------



## bearo420 (Jul 27, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> whats great is buying so NO-DOZ then snorting them...nice rush cheaper an less addictive then coke..


 
Your not serious. This was something I heard at like 14 and even at that age I was like "thats retarded". No doze are you crazy, tell me your not really doing this, how old are you?


----------



## RastaPanda (Mar 11, 2009)

yea i wouldnt snort it it hurts really bad and just gives you a headache


----------



## bluntztothedome (Aug 19, 2009)

Yo wuts good? I got some questions about these skelaxins. I looked them up and what not. They sounds cool brain numbin or some shit. How many you recemend i take. I way about 185 and what many would consider built. I just popped one and i'm waiting for somethin to happen. Any feed back would be sick


----------



## lowhz (Aug 19, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaxalone

Not exactly recreational. The closest rx I'm familiar with is cyclobenzaprine, a skeletal muscle relaxant. 
Things of this nature will feel mostly uncoordinated, lethargic, and wobbly. 

Anyways read up and make your decision.
Keep us updated!


----------



## wildkard91 (Aug 19, 2009)

i fucking LOVE skelaxin man...if you take 2 or 3 they make you feel all loopy and happy...its one of the greatest feelings imho second to weed of course


i dont snort though...and ive only taken them like 3 or 4 times in my life cuz im not a big fan of pills, if i somehow get them ill take them but i dont go looking for them


----------



## Ximaxxx (Nov 8, 2014)

Duuuuude no lol I tried getn high off skelaxin b4 and I was gonna wait for it to peak to smoke a bowl I went to take a piss bro.... OMFG my dick was literally Swollen un identifiable red numb and semi hard wa so fckn freaky I flippe the fck out ran around my house panicking was sore and itchy but hurt to touch was so swollen my balls where as one with the penis if thy makes sense totaly one big ball of red fckd up looking meat was horrible I still have flashbacks man the everytime I see one I get a flashback and a feeling in my throat dude I know it was a side effect but holy shit I though I was gonna go transgender or sumshit bro idk about this drug it still needs sum testing cuz I didn't see that hit on drugs.com fck that man muslce relaxers require hardcore research when ever I consider popn em unless its a popular 1 but this shit is a clown outcast IMO that shld be left to the circus wait till u find sum soma or sumshit


----------



## Ximaxxx (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry for the graphic imagery but"it was that bad"


----------



## ILM (Nov 8, 2014)

Yikes 
After that post I'd never even look at them. Swollen cock fuck that.
Id wait three hours....comon brah its a no brainer


----------



## ilts55 (Dec 27, 2017)

Ahahahahaha omfg man I haven’t laughed this hard in weeks. It felt like I was there in your story bro, sorry u had to go through that... 

Snorting is for pussies. Short term and it fucking burns like hell fire 

I’d rather stick it up my ass


----------



## dabbindylan (Dec 28, 2017)

I heard battery acid in liqour makes great cocktails but i wouldnt do that either


----------

